# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Six, December.



## Tawa

[/QUOTE]

The halfway point! Keep it coming guys!


Also, this is the last month that I will be posting these threads in the Competitions forum. From January onwards all threads relating to the APC shall be posted in the Project Logs section.
The only reason I've decided to do this is because the APC isn't a "competition" in the same sense as the Deathmatches, and is more of a communal PLog.


----------



## Turnip86

Wings not pictured as they were outside being primed. Hopefully I'll be able to get this completed considering I have a 5 day trip to Poland followed immediately by 5 days working at Insomnia 56 and then this whole Christmas thing that people might have heard of....

Worst thing is I still haven't bothered getting the electronics in it sorted. It's not a huge job but it's one I can't do until certain parts are painted and requires some rather fiddly soldering which'll have to be done while holding the main parts of the body together. After that it's just a case of making sure the batteries actually stay where they're supposed to and then I can see if I'll be able to leave it slightly in pieces so I'll be able to change the batteries in the future if needed... otherwise they're just in there for good.


----------



## Moriouce

Finaly my Burnas! Atleast five will be repainted and the rest will be finished. Good luck all!

Edit: Might have two more on the way


----------



## Haskanael

I will be painting these two buggers


----------



## Nordicus

I will be painting the following:

*Mandatory:*
20 x Close Combat Marines_ (Older models that are being re-painted in my word bearer theme)_

*Nordicus Challenge addition:*
Both of the HQ models from the Betrayal at Calth set.


----------



## Iraqiel

Disappointingly, I must play a RL Card this round, moving house, moving state, moving life. See you guys again in January!


----------



## Haskanael

finished these two glorious bastards.








next up








(forgot to take a picture before putting the first layer on these guys xd)


----------



## Haskanael

finished the techpriest. also put some new paint on my older techpriests and my servitors


----------



## R_Squared

Finished my buggies. I'm going to try and get my last 5 MANZ done for my Nordicus challenge, but it might be tricky. I've still got to build 3 of them yet!


----------



## Roganzar

Back to my Admech for this month.

Nearing completion of the full detachment.


----------



## Nordicus

Primary challenge and Nordicus challenge complete.

*Primary - 20 Assault marines:*









Aaaand a groupshot of all 20, just for kicks:









*Nordicus challenge: Both HQ's from the Calth set:*









Next up on my Christmas-to-do-list - 30 Tactical marins with FW sets.









This is going to take a while....


----------



## Moriouce

Nordicus said:


> This is going to take a while....


 = Nordicus time
= a few days mortal time.


----------



## Tawa

Moriouce said:


> = Nordicus time
> = a few days mortal time.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Moriouce

Burnas


----------



## R_Squared

Nordicus challenge complete! 
Next up is my stompa. I finished building him up earlier this month inbetween painting these MANZ, and I really looking forward to cracking on with him. But I'll leave that for the New Year. :grin:


----------



## Tha Tall One

Sorry guys, I'll have to throw in a RL-card this month.


----------



## louwie

So starting next year I like to take part in the monthly painting challenge. Where will this take place? Cause I have heard the location wil be different.


----------



## Tawa

Tha Tall One said:


> Sorry guys, I'll have to throw in a RL-card this month.


Sorted mate 



louwie said:


> So starting next year I like to take part in the monthly painting challenge. Where will this take place? Cause I have heard the location wil be different.



The next APC will be kicking off in August as this one finishes in June and it gives everybody that little break before starting a fresh APC. 
The threads will be posted in the Project Logs section as of next month.


----------



## Mmbob

Last minute as always:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Just in time with only one day to spare, Radstorm is ready for war;





































Armed with a Neutron Laser and Cognis Stubber manned by a hardwired Skitarii gunner and manually controlled by Tech-Priests in orbit, the Radstorm is the lynchpin of War Maniple Primus and is engineered solely to annihilate enemy armor and unclean xenos technologies from the face of creation.

Basing on this figure will have to wait as will 100% assembly. The basing is because I want to get something really good for Radstorm, perhaps some wrecked vehicles or armor panels to go under him, and the assembly because I want to magnetize the main body to the legs so it can be detatched and make for much easier transport.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus

Moriouce said:


> = Nordicus time
> = a few days mortal time.


I only completed then yesterday - Disappointing I know  Christmas got in the way!

I will be posting pictures when I have time to take some decent photos.


----------



## Tawa

Closing this off tomorrow guys


----------



## Nordicus

Here you go - Additional Nordicus challenge complete; 30 Tacticals from Calth set complete.


----------



## Turnip86

Might just manage to sneak in the heldrake under the deadline. Haven't had many painting sessions over the month and the daemon turkey has lots of angles. I still have the final blue highlights to do which will then allow me to move on to the green and I also have the final silver highlight to do which may or may not get another black wash and THEN I have the purple to highlight... crap...might be a job for the January challenge


----------



## Tawa

10 hours left guys!


----------



## Turnip86

Can't believe I actually managed to get this done in time. As you can see it's not put together and you can't really see the green for some reason on the pic. Unfortunately my camera decided to run out of battery right after I took the picture and I can't find any spare batteries for it. I might take a couple on my phone (also on charge xD) to stick on my plog tonight. 









Now it's painted I'll glue the wings properly and then it's time to hook up the LED eyes!


----------



## Tawa

That's it for Month Six guys.

Thread Closed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

@Tawa, are you putting up a January thread, or have I just not been paying attention?


----------



## Haskanael

Khorne's Fist said:


> @Tawa, are you putting up a January thread, or have I just not been paying attention?


right here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=199978&highlight=painting+challenge :good:


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> @Tawa, are you putting up a January thread, or have I just not been paying attention?


H beat me to it, although your post has made me notice I've not posted a Roundup.......


----------

